# Merida-Progreso bus?



## cokeclassic (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello all,

Does anyone know where the autoprogreso stops in front of SIGLO XXI convention center? I've always used buses from the center where they sell tickets. how would one go to getting on a bus mid-way through it's trip? do you just pay the driver?

Sorry if this is the wrong forum, i've been off and on in merida for a while however ive moved to the north part of the city now and dont want to travel all the way to centro just to catch a bus.

is anyone else here? looking to make some friends :cheer2:


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

cokeclassic said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Does anyone know where the autoprogreso stops in front of SIGLO XXI convention center? I've always used buses from the center where they sell tickets. how would one go to getting on a bus mid-way through it's trip? do you just pay the driver?
> 
> ...


I'll be there in a few weeks. 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

How long have you been in Merida?
I'm going to be in the North part as well. 

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cokeclassic (Jul 9, 2017)

I was here for a month may. I am here again though the winter months


----------



## phh125 (Jan 23, 2017)

Just saw your post. The bus makes lots of stops in northern part of Merida on way to Progreso. I am sure there is a stop near the convention center. You just pay the driver.


----------

